# The Next Great Thing..!



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Schubert's piano music was unknown to Rachmaninov for a time. _Idomeneo_ was ignored for 150 years. Many great works were thoroughly and resoundingly neglected in their time - and for many generations after.

Are you listening to any work now by either an obscure or famous composer which you're certain is under-valued and will be considered standard to the repertoire in the future? Anybody on the inside on the next big thing?

I'm just curious because I'm certain that a lot of truly great work goes unnoticed...:tiphat:


----------



## robert (Feb 10, 2007)

Craft beer


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

This guy:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

EJ Moeran - Symphony, cello concerto, violin concerto.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

A lot of our excellent Australian composers are not (or little) known to the world, and even to many people here. For the purposes of this thread, I'd nominate *Richard Meale* (1932-2009). He was one of the most significant composers & personalities in the classical music scene in this country during his time. Starting off in an avant-garde style reminiscent somewhat of Messiaen, Varese, Boulez, etc., he then went into a kind of organic minimalism & finallly into neo-romanticism &/or neo-classicism, impressionism, whatever (difficult to categorise, but he was interested in styles of earlier periods). Hearing his chamber piece dedicated to the French visionary poet Arthur Rimbaud called _Incredible Floridas_ earlier this year, I was amazed at this guy's talent for writing chamber music that I found probing, engaging, highly relevant, & many other good aspects, like the very best of them. Other works worth hearing is his _String Quartet #2 "Cantilena Pacifica"_ (later arranged for string orch.) & his operas _Voss _&_ Mer de Glace_. He was also a very competent pianist, playing piano at the Australia premiere of Schoenberg's song-cycle _Pierrot Lunaire_ in about the 1960's (yes, these things took a LONG LONG TIME to get here, we were virtually a backwater then in terms of "new" music, but certainly are not now)...


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I'd really like to see Egon Wellesz get more recognition. It's a shame his early symphonies are not more well known. They contain some hauntingly beautiful music. I think he deserves recongition as a master of orchestration and counterpoint at the very least.


----------

